# Vaperite Triade 200 DNA and more



## Vaperite South Africa (22/6/16)

Arriving in SA tomorrow:

Triade DNA200
Minikin 150W
Sigelei Fuchai 213
Minivolt kits
Goon RDA

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Throat Punch (22/6/16)

Sent a PM, thanks guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow (22/6/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Arriving in SA tomorrow:
> 
> Triade DNA200
> Minikin 150W
> ...



How much is the goon going for?


----------



## VandaL (22/6/16)

Price on Triades?


----------



## Keyaam (22/6/16)

Goon price?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (22/6/16)

@Dubz

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (23/6/16)

Just landed from the USA. Triade DNA200 will be R3420. Still have to work out price on Goon. Only 8 Goon's available.

Will post on our website and on this post later. Still on 
the way home from the airport.

Also have a couple of announcements to make for our next two retail outlets opening on Monday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (23/6/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Just landed from the USA. Triade DNA200 will be R3420. Still have to work out price on Goon. Only 8 Goon's available.
> 
> Will post on our website and on this post later. Still on
> the way home from the airport.
> ...



Is it possible to work out what the pricing going to be and when will it be on website?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/6/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Is it possible to work out what the pricing going to be and when will it be on website?



You doing what im doing @VapeSnow ?
Refresh.... Refresh.... Refresh....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (23/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> You doing what im doing @VapeSnow ?
> Refresh.... Refresh.... Refresh....



Yeah bro i need a Goon

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (5/7/16)

Goons pretty much sold out. Restock will be here next week together with around 20 new international juice flavours including The Milkman range, Uncle Junks, Ruthless Loaded, Mr Doughnut, Kilo and Snap. Prepare your taste buds and, as usual, our prices will be revolutionary

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GreenyZA (5/7/16)

Waiting for a Goon as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (5/7/16)

keen on a triade dna 200 but not willing to spend 3400 on a 160 dollar mod

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (5/7/16)

$160 x R15/1USD plus shipping plus VAT and you're not far off from R3400. Just saying .......


----------



## VapeSnow (6/7/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> $160 x R15/1USD plus shipping plus VAT and you're not far off from R3400. Just saying .......



Sorry admins if i cant post this in a Vendors Thread. If so please delete!

http://www.3fvape.com/vv-vw-mod/104...ml?search_query=triade&results=3#.V3yaK_RXeJI

$129,00 x R14,90 = R1922,10 and shipping is Free

Im just saying


----------



## Stosta (6/7/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Sorry admins if i cant post this in a Vendors Thread. If so please delete!
> 
> http://www.3fvape.com/vv-vw-mod/104...ml?search_query=triade&results=3#.V3yaK_RXeJI
> 
> ...


You'll wait a long time for it to be in your hands though. And god forbid it is DOA when it arrives, because that is another headache entirely!


----------



## VapeSnow (6/7/16)

Stosta said:


> You'll wait a long time for it to be in your hands though. And god forbid it is DOA when it arrives, because that is another headache entirely!



Yeah bro it takes 30days and if its DOA they will reship one or refund. Just make sure to use Paypal. 

Ill rather wait 30 days and save R1479


----------



## Stosta (6/7/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Yeah bro it takes 30days and if its DOA they will reship one or refund. Just make sure to use Paypal.
> 
> Ill rather wait 30 days and save R1479


Fair enough. You should go that route then. We don't know what vendors pay for stuff. Vaperite isn't going to order in 1000 of these units so that they can offer them at a cheaper price like an international vendor could, and then sit with 990 units. There are also more costs involved in getting something to a customer than shipping and vat, they have to pay for rent, staff, electricity, and I'm sure a lot of other things that we don't even know about.

If they want to sell their units for R5000 they're entitled to, just like you're entitled to question it. I do however think it's poor form to force them into sharing all their costs on a public forum for all their competition to see though.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## VapeSnow (6/7/16)

Stosta said:


> Fair enough. You should go that route then. We don't know what vendors pay for stuff. Vaperite isn't going to order in 1000 of these units so that they can offer them at a cheaper price like an international vendor could, and then sit with 990 units. There are also more costs involved in getting something to a customer than shipping and vat, they have to pay for rent, staff, electricity, and I'm sure a lot of other things that we don't even know about.
> 
> If they want to sell their units for R5000 they're entitled to, just like you're entitled to question it. I do however think it's poor form to force them into sharing all their costs on a public forum for all their competition to see though.



Im not going any route! I don't like this mod at all. I have a good idea vendors pay for stuff! And you are 100% correct they can sell it for any price they please.

I was not bashing the vendor at all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (6/7/16)

No offense taken guys. We have not brought in a lot of these mods and our margin on them at R3420 is below average after shipping and VAT. I contacted the manufacturer directly to see if we could get better pricing but the MOQ was too high for SA and the price for MOQ was nothing to get excited about.

But it is an awesome mod.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Migs (12/7/16)

Hoping to get my hands in a therion at some point.


----------

